# BlueGrass



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Heard derby was a pretty open hip pocket on steep terrain. Only 14 dogs started. 13 back to the second....looks to be water with a big swim. No word on the open.


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

matt if you get anything else on the derby let us know.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Derby

1st--- #12
2nd---#3
3rd---#13
4th---#11
RJ----#4
Jams-- #1, #10, #15, #19


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Chatroom regulars Deb and Dazee on the win & Jason and Nitro on the Jam


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Derby results with names

1st - #12 - Git-R-Dun Dazee - Bohnsack/Lister
2nd - #3 - Plano's Commonwealth Cruiser - Harston/Harston
3rd - #13 - Callem Killem and Cookem Kayla - Riffle/Moody
4th - #11 - Needham's In It To Win It - Needham/Lawrence
RJ - #4 - White Knuckle Nights - Lawrence/Lawrence
Jam - #1 - Blackwater's Boom Boom - Bell/Bell
Jam - #10 - Escalera's Black Explosion - Escalera/Escalera
Jam - #15 - Hopalong Tadpole - Kreher/Kreher
Jam - #19 - Wille Lee Robinson - Park/Park or Moody

Debbie


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats to all.

So terribly sorry i couldn't give names. Hard to type on a Treo while driving!!! :twisted: :wink: Trying to give up-to-the-minute results, in a bad cell area. Guess i will wait next time!

Tim


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

No problem, Tim.

At least you got the results with the numbers - I just filled in the blanks  

Debbie


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim

We would rather have the numbers quickly and safely than wait for names. Thanks for posting so promptly!!!

Russ


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats to Ms. Dana Needham on the Derby 4th.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*con*

Congratz to Team Bohnsack!!!! ATTA way Dazeee!!!

Aaron


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Debbie and Dazee!!  

Andy


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

30 back for the open land blind. No numbers.


----------



## James A. (Mar 28, 2005)

*Congrats*

Congratulations to Jeremiah Harston and Plano's Commonwealth Cruiser on their second place finish in the derby.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

14 back to the Open 4th series to start tomorrow; this is a partial list.
Kippy Kemp -- Chevy
Blue
Greg lister-- Cory
Harry
Joe Harp -- Sugar
Charlie Moody - Tyra Banks
Cody
2 others not sure of names
Alex Washburn - Ready
Tom Bogusky - Cain
Jim Dorobeck - Lefty


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

sounds like a good final group.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Think the 2 open dogs I missed were 

Dick Kaiser - Rudy
Rhea


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Q Results:

1st---Trumarc's Mickey Mantle --O-Pam Park H-Charlie Moody 
2nd--Stonecreek's Finish Coal's Mission --O/H Tripp Duperrieu 
3rd--Wild Texas Ruby-- O-Pam Park H-Charlie Moody 
4th--Plano's Commonwealth Cruiser-- O/H Jeremiah Harston 

No Jams

Congrats to all,
Tim


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Jeremiah with a Derby 2nd and Q 4th with the same critter!

Congrats!  

kg


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any Open or Am results ???


----------



## Lab-Kid (Aug 26, 2005)

All that I’ve heard is Tom Bogusky got 4th in the Open and 3rd in the Am with Cain, and he won the AM with Abe! That also qualified Abe for the National

Congratulations to Tom (a true Amateur)!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Heard Moody got 1rst and 2nd in the open not sure what dogs.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Open first goes to Butch's Dream Code- Cody- owned by Butch Statham hanlded by Charlie Moody. Congratulations Butch. Great guy. This win Titled Cody. FC Butch's Dream Code of TCR. Way to go guys.
Second is Tara owned by Wally Riffle. Congratulations to you to Wally. 
Third to Alex Washburn at Ready. Fourth- Tom Boguski. Rj- Sophie handled by Charlie Moody owner Jimmy Iles. 
These dogs placed one and two last year at this trial as well. 

There were a few jams to but didn't get the names. 

Gene


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Great weekend for Moody. He had a 3rd in the Derby with Kayla owned by Wally Riffle. She has a bunch of points not sure how many. Also got a jam with Will owned by Pam Park. In the Q he got first with Slugger and 3rd with Ruby both owned by Pam Park. Congratulations Pam. Then in the open he titled Cody with the win, a second with Tara, and RJ with Sophie. 

Makes the drive home a little sweeter. 

Gene


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Gene said:


> This win Titled Cody. FC Butch's Dream Code of TCR.
> 
> Gene


Congrats to Charlie, I beleive this is the first dog he has titled in AA and I'm sure there will be many more! Charlie has taken that dog from Force Fetch to FC.

Also, congrats to Butch's breeder, RTFer Dave Maddox. That makes two Dave, Tex and Butch!


----------



## flatcreek (Jun 27, 2005)

Charlie is a wonderful individual and has helped me more than I ever could have imagined. I joked with him about getting his help before he get's to big time. :wink: He is the hardest working trainer I have ever been around and it is showing.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

How bout that Booty!!! 
Butch called last night and was excited, to say the least . I was lucky to place my pups in GREAT homes. THANKS to Larry Clement/FC TEX, and Butch Statham/FC-CODY.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats to Charlie and owners  .


----------

